# need experts opinion on tsunami trophy rod versus



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

I purchased a tsunami trophy rod, and need to know how it will fare versus the daiwa 15 eliminator I have. Will it perform well with 4 oz,or better weights, and will I have issues with cast distance? mine is 11 foot/heavy.Any pro or con is welcomed.:fishing:


----------



## Lickinfrogs (Mar 12, 2006)

I'm not a professional, but I think a matter of personal preference. The tsunami will be stiffer, but may be easier to cast, being 4' shorter. It's rated for 6oz, so it should be able to handle 4nBait.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

well i own 5 and 1 airwave.... i love them they r great rods... only thing i can tell u is make sure you push the top down really hard.. ive lost 2 tops 1 from my 11 and 1 from my airwave... as far as casting man there a beast i throw 6's and 8's on my all night all day great all around rod


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*Throwing 4-6 oz with tsunami*

Thank you very much.Your reply was like winning the lottery. I got tired a price checks between TICA,SOLARIS,TSUNAMI, and ST. CROIX. I got the Tsunami, and was concerned that if it has a slight wet noodle feel, when casting, and I load, using the cannon too, that somehow, the so called high modulus construction, will fail, and snap goes the weasel on the tip pf the rod. Mine says its rated between 2-6 ozs....will it do well if 4-5 ozs, are loaded and casted? I couldnt find the extra heavy version.:fishing:


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

BAYFISHER said:


> Thank you very much.Your reply was like winning the lottery. I got tired a price checks between TICA,SOLARIS,TSUNAMI, and ST. CROIX. I got the Tsunami, and was concerned that if it has a slight wet noodle feel, when casting, and I load, using the cannon too, that somehow, the so called high modulus construction, will fail, and snap goes the weasel on the tip pf the rod. Mine says its rated between 2-6 ozs....will it do well if 4-5 ozs, are loaded and casted? I couldnt find the extra heavy version.:fishing:


my 11 is a extra heavy... where did u get it from? and r u using a conv or a spinner.... my airwave is rated for 6 but i wont throw nothing more then a 5 i hate the way it feels but i have put a 8 on it just to see and it handled it pretty well dont b affraid to push the butten sometimes lol...


----------

